# NM Cable installation



## jar546 (Jan 10, 2010)

Would you pass or fail this and why?

If fail, please cite IRC reference.

(easy one)


----------



## Fortner (Jan 11, 2010)

Re: NM Cable installation

pass


----------



## PORTEOUS (Jan 11, 2010)

Re: NM Cable installation

Fail, E3702.3.2, (334.30, NEC), possibly subject to damage w/ servicing of the furnace. Not sure about the tape being approved fastening.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jan 11, 2010)

Re: NM Cable installation

jar546,

Have not seen a new install for awhile, but if it's considered a damp location IRC2003, table E3701.4 does not allow NM unless protected. Normal install in these parts are with solid PVC, flexable (blue smurf) or soild metal conduit to the bottom edge of the floor joist then NM is ran stapled to the floor joist. Also E3702.3.2 protect from physical damage may be in play! Thermostat wires attached to the furnace is something I don't see, very tidy job!

I would turn the NM down for not being in conduit, unless proven wrong by code.


----------



## north star (Jan 11, 2010)

Re: NM Cable installation

*Not electrical, but also the sanitary drain lines.   No purple primer on the joints.  Section P3003.9.2*

*in the `06 IRC.*


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jan 11, 2010)

Re: NM Cable installation

Northstar,

You bring up a point about the purple primer that is in the code, but the code allows other approved primers.

How do you know if the plumber used another approved primer? If the empty cans are left?  :?:


----------



## Fortner (Jan 11, 2010)

Re: NM Cable installation

The install meets 334.10(A)1. It appears to be in a basement which should be normally dry. It appears to meet 334.24. The only violation may be 334.30, I don't believe that the authors had tape in mind when they say staples, cable ties, straps, hangers or SIMILAR fittings.....

I agree with others, I would like to see it in conduit. What I like and what is required are two different things.


----------



## vegas paul (Jan 11, 2010)

Re: NM Cable installation



			
				Fortner said:
			
		

> What I like and what is required are two different things.


Probably one of the more profound statements made on this Bulletin Board to date... and should be wisely applied to almost every discussion.


----------



## jar546 (Jan 11, 2010)

Re: NM Cable installation

It is a dry basement, there were other more important issues and I felt comfortable enough to let this one go.

Go ahead and bash me but although I would not do it this way, I felt as though it met the intent of the code.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jan 11, 2010)

Re: NM Cable installation

in reference to NM in conduit: Who determinds an area is a damp location?

Under the 2005 NEC Definitions;  *Locations, Damp *leaves it up for interpretation  "Interior locations subject to moderate degrees of moisture, such as some basements.

jar546, it sounds like it's your call.


----------



## north star (Jan 11, 2010)

Re: NM Cable installation

*Pcinspector1,*

*Can you please identify which code section allows ' othan purple primer ' if other than*

*R104.11 - Alternative materials, design and methods of construction?*

*Said plumbers would have to bring me the can of chosen primer.    I would have to*

*research it to ensure that it is an approved type and I would have to witness it being*

*applied to every joint to ensure that that particular [ approved type ] primer was*

*indeed applied to every single joint.*

*Doesn't seem too practical when Section R3003.9.2 specifically calls for it.   Please help *

*me out!   *


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jan 11, 2010)

Re: NM Cable installation

north star,

My bad, your talking primer and I'am talking cement. Sorry :?

IPC 2003, 705.14.2 solvent cement not purple in color and conforming to ASTM D 2564, CSA B 137.3, CSA B 181.2 or CSA B182.1 shall be applied to all joint surfaces. I have had a job without the purple primer in my area. When I questioned the plumber he never heard of the purple primer and said he would get the can for me. I prefer to see the purple primer also!


----------

